# Xtra Trucks in Indianapolis area



## CHCSnowman (Nov 11, 2006)

Just wanted to let you guys know that if anyone needs some part time fill in help in Indianapolis, Brownsburg, Plainfield, Avon, etc......I have a truck or few available.

We plow mainly Hendricks county and West and NW Marion County.

I have a company that I plow for regularly and I am dedicated to them, but our route only takes about 5-6 hours with a small snow...then I have 2-3 trucks that become free. 

I would like to find someone that needs some sub help for HOA's or 2nd priority accounts on West side. 

We are experienced, insured and reliable. References available upon request.

Thanks,
Randy 
[email protected]


----------

